# LE elk, which unit?



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm thinking of cashing in my 10 points for LE archery elk, not sure which unit to apply for. I am most familiar with the Wasatch unit and closer to it but I think Manti has more elk. This would be my first LE elk tag and I wouldn't be picky at all on bull sizes. Any suggestions on either unit? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This may be way too simplistic, but if you are most familiar with the Wasatch, live closest to it so you can hunt it more, and will not be picky on your bull, I would say the Wasatch is a no brainer. 

Personally, I'd rather hunt the Manti right now. But with what you described, I'd probably do Wasatch, and go try and kill a mature bull. You are well beyond the point pool for both units. Both units were guaranteed at 6 points last year and many people with 5 drew them in the bonus point pool. Not saying you can't apply for a unit you are well above with points, just pointing that out. 

With 10 archery points, you have a ton of options. If you wanted to wait a few more years, you could probably pull a Boulder or a Pahvant archery tag.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree with Vanilla. I'd even consider jumping up a weapon to Muzzy considering the number of points you are currently holding. You might wait a year or two more, but you'd increase your success odds by a good ammount. Wasatch is still probably your best bet.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I cant even imagine blowing 10 years worth of points to hunt archery elk
on the Wasatch right now.......................

IMO, At lease find someone to do a 'dual app' with....Don't waste points.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Agreed Goof. But if he wants to hunt this year, and wants to hunt close to home? If it were me, and I was set on hunting with my bow, I'd wait and draw Boulder or Pahvant in 3-4 years. 

The suggestion was to move to muzzy. You could draw Wasatch muzzy right now, and I'd rather have that tag than an archery tag for 10 points. There are several other muzzy tags you can draw right now as well. You're close to a Manti muzzy, an only a couple years away from a Dutton muzzy tag. 

Late rifle tags is an option as well. You are within a year or two of both the Manti and Wasatch late rifle tags, among others you can draw or are close to drawing. 

Like I said, lots of options with 10 points. But it's your hunt. You have to decide what you want out of it.


----------



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

I understand what you guys are saying and thank you for your responses. I know I have extra points for what I'm trying to do. I'm not a muzzy hunter so that has never really been an option for me. My son just got home from his mission and so it's been about a 3 year plan to hunt elk this year that's what I've mentally prepared for and so waiting longer would just add to that plan.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Does he have any points?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> If it were me, and I was set on hunting with my bow, I'd wait and draw Boulder or Pahvant in 3-4 years.


or 5 - 6. Or 8.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just one more thought,
If I had 10 points, and was dead set on archery hunting elk this year,
I'd be in the Bookcliffs!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Book Cliffs...
Manti...
Mt Dutton...
Panguitch Lake...
Southwest Desert...
Wasatch...

Not in that order but all in pretty much guaranteed draw for archery with 10 points...


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm a guy who enjoys the ride and the hunt and a tag doesn't have to be notched to be a success. That said--- Most LE archery units have a 25-50% success rate. So there is a great chance that at the end of the hunt you are driving home with an empty truck. 

And of the 25-50% of hunters who are successful-- were they guided, hunt private property, etc? I'm not trying to rain on your parade, but you've waited 10+ years to hunt and you most likely won't draw again for another 15+ years. Be sure it is what you want and go for it. If I had 10 points I'd be trying to draw an ML tag. I'll be applying for LE Archery Elk with 0 points. Just wish I could find someone with 12 to share and then we could have a great hunt!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

If you are dead set on hunting this year and don't care about the size of your bull, sounds like the Wasatch is a no-brainer as Vanilla pointed out. Only you can decide what will make you happy, so decide what that is and go for it.

Something I would be thinking...

Why blow ten points on an LE archery hunt when you can hunt open bull or spike units (size of bull not being a consideration)? There are some decent general units out there if you don't care about animal size...and it doesn't take 10 years of waiting to draw any of them. Just buy the tag and go hunt.

If you've been waiting 10 years to hunt, there HAS to be some consideration on animal size or perceived "difficulty" of the hunt. As has been stated, LE archery is no slam dunk. especially with the majority of the hunt outside the rut. If animal size or hunt difficulty in any way factor into your thinking, I would seriously consider going muzzy. The dates are better putting it smack in the middle of the rut. That in and of itself will give you better odds at dropping something, AND, did I say it's smack in the middle of the rut?? There is nothing better than chasing bugling elk!!


----------



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

My son doesn't have any elk points and I thought if we both had tags that it would be too much pressure to try and fill two tags. You guys have given me some things to think about and there are still a few weeks yet to decide.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

bullelk7 said:


> My son doesn't have any elk points and I thought if we both had tags that it would be too much pressure to try and fill two tags. You guys have given me some things to think about and there are still a few weeks yet to decide.


Yes! Been there done that. My bro and I had too early rifle tags a few ago and my tag went unfilled. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

If you want to hunt now and have a great time with your kid, go archery on the Wasatch or Manti. If you really want to kill a bull, wait and do a rifle hunt or muzzy hunt. 

I decided long ago that I'd rather hunt with a bow than wait 20 years for a chance with a rifle. I drew the Wasatch archery tag in 06' and, like 67% of the other archers, went home empty handed. I'd do it again. It was a fun hunt even though I never released a single arrow.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

bullelk7 said:


> My son doesn't have any elk points and I thought if we both had tags that it would be too much pressure to try and fill two tags. You guys have given me some things to think about and there are still a few weeks yet to decide.


Normally I would strongly suggest not doing group hunts on LE tags. But if you're truly okay with using 10 points on a Wasatch archery tag, then I say put in as a group. That could be a super cool experience for you and your son, and quite the "welcome home" present coming off the mission, a big bull tag with 0 points. Based upon what you've described, I'm guessing if one of you were to harvest a bull, you'd be ecstatic. Your son isn't out anything but a 5 year wait period, and you were going to spend your points on that anyway. So while under most circumstances I think two LE tags in one group isn't a great idea, your situation might be the exception.

At 5 points, you might not be guaranteed this year, though. Based upon last year, everyone with 6 points this year will draw. The vast majority of those in your pool at 5 should draw, but not everyone. So the weakness in that suggested plan is there is a slim chance you won't draw. But would be guaranteed in 2018 with your 11 plus his 1.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

If it were me, I'd apply for a point for both of us on the LE. Then, I'd get spike tags for me and my son this year and hunt the Manti unit. I'd use the time down there to decide if I wanted to apply for the Wasatch or Manti unit next year. 

The benefits being, you get to hunt with your son and give him a bit of a break-in/lower pressure hunt after two years away. And, you'll get more first hand information on the unit you know less about, so you can make a more informed decision.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

But to answer your actual question, If you have a place you want to hunt on the Wasatch, I'd apply to that unit. If you're still looking for an area, I'd hunt Manti.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

If you are interested in splitting points my wife is jumping back into the elk game this year and could use some points;-). If that pitch didn't work than I would take you points to the books and hunt there. any other unit better you are out 4-5 years I would guess. I have helped/hunted the wasatch 3 times on the archery hunt and all 3 have had there challenges and benefits unique to each. 

On my next go I think I am going to try the lasal but only due to it being easier to draw. If that changes I will probably just go back to the wasatch as I know so much of it now during that hunt it really is a huge advantage. things change so much from the scouting to the hunting and knowing the different areas to check out and hunt is hard to learn unless you have been there.

Good luck and enjoy the heck out of what ever you do but be ready for a mental beat down. archery tags require blood, sweat, good reliable help and a lot of luck.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

bullelk7 said:


> I'm thinking of cashing in my 10 points for LE archery elk, not sure which unit to apply for. I am most familiar with the Wasatch unit and closer to it but I think Manti has more elk. This would be my first LE elk tag and I wouldn't be picky at all on bull sizes. Any suggestions on either unit? Thanks for any help.


The question you should be asking yourself is what are your expectations for the hunt and what do you want to have accomplished by the end. Then, you should ask yourself which unit would give you the best chance of meeting your expectations.

Personally, I would never base my acquisition of a tag--LE or not--on which unit has the biggest animals. For me, where I am hunting is more important as what caliber of animals can be found there. I love the Boulder unit, so I will probably put in for that unit until I draw it knowing full well that I could draw a different unit much sooner. Also, I would ask myself how many days could I hunt on this unit versus that unit. For example, if you are able to spend more time on the Wasatch than the Manti, for me, that would be a reason to choose the Wasatch. Also, how comfortable are you in finding elk on the Wasatch? The Manti? Any other unit? Success rates and what other people have or have not harvested wouldn't impact my decision making. Rather, I would be more interested in my own knowledge base for a unit and how successful or unsuccessful I had been in the past in finding elk.


----------



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

All very good info gentlemen, lots of good points. I do agree with alpinebowman that an archery tag requires blood, sweat, good reliable help and a lot of luck. The blood and sweat I can do by myself but the good reliable help can come easier with a closer location like the Wasatch. I got some thinking to do still.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

The amount of time you can spend scouting and hunting a unit makes a huge difference on the archery hunts. I think the average hunting days for archery were 14 or 18 days for a 30% success rate.


----------

